
How we generated almost 9.000 visitors with €478.34 - rolfos
https://www.stackfield.com/blog/how-we-generated-almost-9000-visitors-with-%E2%82%AC-478-34!-52
======
onion2k
If your conversion rate was 80% then this is _amazing_. If the conversion rate
was 0 then you wasted €478.34.

This is why visitor count is terrible metric. It doesn't tell you anything
_useful_.

~~~
rolfos
The main purpose of this campaign was to increase brand awarness so the
conversions metrics are not as relevant as in performance marketing.

